# son is having problems



## tonyw (7 Apr 2013)

My son is disabled (13 now although very small for his age) amoungst his problems which i won't go into here is a balance problem,over the years i have bought 3 bikes and unfortunatly hes never managed to learn to cycle(balance being the biggest problem) problem is now hes at an age where hes VERY easily embarrassed although more determined due to my recently starting to cycle again and does not want to try again in the street in case someone sees him local park and bike club the same problem. So considering his age looking for something to start again from scratch found a local course for total begginners but question is as he needs his own bike what do i buy? was thinking about local decathlon and if he does fail which i hope he won't should i consider a trike? any advice would be appreciated


----------



## thegravestoneman (7 Apr 2013)

I used to ride trikes of the traditional style I started with a conversion kit on the back of a road bike and moved up to having Bob jacksons build me one and loved them, unfortunately I still got 'comments' from different quarters. I did my longest day ride on it from Barnet to Leeds and my first '100' They do come up on ebay every now and then and there is a choice from 20" to 700c as well as mountain bike style, a conversion should mount on most frames with wheels built to suit. If he does fail (hopefully not ) trikes should be considered but what about a tandem for starters? to build up confidence and roadcraft.

I wish him success and good luck.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (7 Apr 2013)

A recumbent trike might be the answer. A low centre of gravity adds extra stability and the style of bike provides a neutral seating position to reduce stress on all body parts. These can be very fast and sporty machines so may have a lower embarrassment factor too. I understand that these bike are easy to adjust from rider to rider, so should be a bike that can be easily adjusted for him as he grows.

I don't have any experience of riding them, but a fellow club member has several recumbents in his collection and absolutely loves them, and highly recommends them, and looks far too comfortable when we're out on the road together!


----------



## Tigerbiten (7 Apr 2013)

As you say he's very small for his age, he may possibly fit a KMX K3 Childs sport trike. link -> http://www.kmxkarts.co.uk/Recumbent-Trikes/KMX-Kidz/KMX-K-3-Childs-Sports-Trike.aspx
At only £300, it's cheap and hopefully gets him out if it fits/works.
Max x-seam for the K3 is only 34.5".

After that your looking at something like a Catrike Pocket, but with them your starting to look a serious money.


----------



## xpc316e (7 Apr 2013)

I would be tempted to buy a cheap used bike from a local paper and find somewhere like a deserted car park. My office car park, for example is empty of people and cars at weekends, and there would then be nobody to make him feel awkward. I would then get him 'scooting' after removing the pedals, and then refit them once he has some balance. It may take a while, so be patient, but I have got disabled children riding when parents thought they'd never crack it. 

If he has issues getting the pedaling action, then a tandem might be the answer. A charity called Charlotte's Tandems loans them to families with disabled children for no charge, so you might try Googling them.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Apr 2013)

KMX are a difficult machine to place in a children's heirarchy

They are either incredibly cool, or very embarrassing.

However they are brilliant machines for kids


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Apr 2013)

have you got a local wheels for all type charity that you could go and see, not only for a bit of peer support for your son and advice from likeminded people for you but they'll also have a range of bikes covering varying balance and mobility issues, that you could try out and see which best suits your circumstances. 
Otherwise Gumtree and Preloved or an enquiry in the local charity shops might be an idea in the first instance for a conventional bike that you could pay so little for that you could give it away if its not suitable and not be out of pocket


----------



## tonyw (7 Apr 2013)

thanks guys alot to think about the last bike we bought him (cheap bmx from hawk cycles) is now sitting on back garden unused and too small now ,shame really will put it up for advertisement as free to anyone that can fix it later thinking about it, having had a talk to him earlier i think were going to go following way ...cheap second hand one and empty carpark ,if that fails i am going to start looking at trikes...perhaps and adaption kit on a standard bike may be the way to go, whatever happens appreciate the ideas and support from all


----------



## tonyw (7 Apr 2013)

well after talking to little horror(13 going on 53)we have come to following course of action to try a big carpark and a second hand bike on the condition he can have what he likes if he learns(may be a mistake) if that fails i am going to look into recumbent trikes just seen the kmx k3 have to admit hethinks thats very cool as none of his friends have anything like it....thanks al


----------



## Willow (7 Apr 2013)

I wonder could you ask his school whether you can borrow their playground. I am a school business manager and would be delighted to help if any parents contacted me. We are lucky in that we also have an all weather area where the ground is 'spongy' so falling isn't so bad and helps with confidence.


----------



## tonyw (13 Apr 2013)

well we found a very large car park shut at night got the pedals off got him scooting and breaking just got the pedals back on will take him tommorrow and see how he goes


----------



## e-rider (13 Apr 2013)

local park bowling green is ideal - soft landing etc


----------



## Banjo (13 Apr 2013)

tonyw said:


> well we found a very large car park shut at night got the pedals off got him scooting and breaking just got the pedals back on will take him tommorrow and see how he goes


 
Sounds like a promising start. He is lucky to have such a patient Dad.


----------



## atbman (14 Apr 2013)

Good luck. We taught a 14-year old with severe dyspraxia to ride over 4 Saturday sessions. Lots of encouragement and determination on his part, so persist. I do know that his parents said that it had done wonders for his self-confidence and it spilled over into other areas of his life


----------



## Cubist (15 Apr 2013)

e-rider said:


> local park bowling green is ideal - soft landing etc


 
 Nothing positive to contribute then?


----------



## Banjo (15 Apr 2013)

Cubist said:


> Nothing positive to contribute then?


Green Keeper borrowed some 12 bore cartridges off me earlier..


----------



## tonyw (15 Apr 2013)

well we are getting there going to take a great deal of patience but it is a confidence problem but has being pushing himself as he is going to help build his own bike and choose frame/wheels paint himself hes very intrested in how things work so its a good motivation tool


----------



## e-rider (16 Apr 2013)

Cubist said:


> Nothing positive to contribute then?


that is what I used for my son (who was 3 at the time) - he was riding without stabilizers within 5 minutes. Obviously, the OP case has a disability which makes the process more complicated, but riding on dry short grass is a great way to start for anyone IMO


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2013)

Glad to hear things are going well tonyw. A friend of mine has a similar situation (though his child is a couple years younger). He ended up going down the trike route quite early, but I'd be interested to hear any further success you have on two wheels as he's rather keen to get his boy on a 'proper' bike.



e-rider said:


> local park bowling green is ideal - soft landing etc


 
One of the old boys I bowl with is well trained in numerous martial arts. I'm sure he'd love to catch you destroying the green.


----------



## Cubist (16 Apr 2013)

e-rider said:


> that is what I used for my son (who was 3 at the time) - he was riding without stabilizers within 5 minutes. Obviously, the OP case has a disability which makes the process more complicated, but riding on dry short grass is a great way to start for anyone IMO


 
I've had a bit of a think about this and concluded that if you aren't trolling, then you're a bit of a nobber.


----------



## e-rider (16 Apr 2013)

Cubist said:


> I've had a bit of a think about this and concluded that if you aren't trolling, then you're a bit of a nobber.


that is very unkind and very unnecessary - people like you ruin CC


----------



## Cubist (16 Apr 2013)

e-rider said:


> that is very unkind and very unnecessary - people like you ruin CC


You have suggested people should ride bicycles on a bowling green, and then told us you have done it yourself. That is incredibly irresponsible of you. As I have said, you are either an idiot for thinking it's OK to damage a bowling green, or you are deliberately trying to provoke a reaction for no other purpose than your own entertainment, in which case you are a troll.


----------



## e-rider (16 Apr 2013)

Cubist said:


> You have suggested people should ride bicycles on a bowling green, and then told us you have done it yourself. That is incredibly irresponsible of you. As I have said, you are either an idiot for thinking it's OK to damage a bowling green, or you are deliberately trying to provoke a reaction for no other purpose than your own entertainment, in which case you are a troll.


 
no damage was done
I think you are the idiot here - have you nothing better to do?


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2013)

e-rider said:


> no damage was done
> I think you are the idiot here - have you nothing better to do?


 
Without wanting to further derail this thread too much, I think you under-estimate how much effort goes into maintaining a bowling green, and how sensitive they can be. Recommending cycling on one is not good advice. Cycling on short grass in a park would be fine to minimise bumps and scrapes; not a prepared surface with a specific use.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (19 Apr 2013)

My DD has dyspraxia and really struggled with learning to ride a bike. She just could not balance and had so much fear because of this to then even give it a real try. When her younger brother just discovered to ride she suddenly became interested in trying, so we left an old bike in the garden and two weeks later she was there, albeit wobbly!!
We went straight out to buy her a new bike, a pink bmx but it was just soo heavy and not ideal with her being a tiny little thing. Two weeks later went to lbs and bought a much lighter mtb which was much easier to move along, but she had no strength to easily pull the gears. Finally after wasting money buying wrong bikes, we had now heard of Islabikes and had got son a Cnoc 16 so got her the Beinn 20. Light, could manoeuvre easily and could pull the gears, she was so happy and gave her so much confidence.
She's still not always in a straight line but with the dyspraxia, getting them a light bike and gears that are easily used will make the learning to ride a lot easier.


----------



## tonyw (19 Apr 2013)

hi yes dyspraxia is a problem as my son was diagnosed, but he is getting over the problems this causes. on another note i have not and never will take my son on a bowling green can we please drop the subject please!! as you have hijacked the thread,back to it we now have him freewheeling and using brakes on his own this is def a step forward in itself hes doing well may soon be cycling without assistance, on yet another note i promised he could build what he liked when he learnt...unfortunatly hes settled on a 1980's retro bmx have you seen what they go for not sure there worth £350 quid for a frame think may have to steer him towards a modern one. thanks for all the posts


----------



## Charlotte's Tandems (7 Oct 2014)

Free tandem hire for anyone with a disability or additional need throughout the UK.

Full details are on CharlottesTandems.co.uk


----------



## Profpointy (7 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Without wanting to further derail this thread too much, I think you under-estimate how much effort goes into maintaining a bowling green, and how sensitive they can be. Recommending cycling on one is not good advice. Cycling on short grass in a park would be fine to minimise bumps and scrapes; not a prepared surface with a specific use.



ffs no one here, least of all the OP is stupid enough to ride on a bowling green and clearly it was a tongue in cheek remark, which I'm sure wasn't intending in any way to belittle the OP's lad's praiseworthy quest to ride a bike despite it being more difficult than for the rest of us


----------



## AndyRM (7 Oct 2014)

Profpointy said:


> ffs no one here, least of all the OP is stupid enough to ride on a bowling green and clearly it was a tongue in cheek remark, which I'm sure wasn't intending in any way to belittle the OP's lad's praiseworthy quest to ride a bike despite it being more difficult than for the rest of us



Since the thread is dead, other than a recent advert, and I'm gubbed off work and bored, can I ask if you read the follow up comments where Mr Rider states he used a bowling green to teach his son to ride?

I'm all for teaching anyone to ride a bike, but not at the expense of someone else's hobby. 

Anyway @tonyw - how is your lad getting on? Good progress I hope? The mate I mentioned has had limited success with his boy on two wheels. He'd probably be better off using something other than my old Raleigh Ascender but he claims to 'like' the hateful machine.


----------



## e-rider (7 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Since the thread is dead, other than a recent advert, and I'm gubbed off work and bored, can I ask if you read the follow up comments where Mr Rider states he used a bowling green to teach his son to ride?
> 
> I'm all for teaching anyone to ride a bike, but not at the expense of someone else's hobby.
> 
> Anyway @tonyw - how is your lad getting on? Good progress I hope? The mate I mentioned has had limited success with his boy on two wheels. He'd probably be better off using something other than my old Raleigh Ascender but he claims to 'like' the hateful machine.


I have since discovered that it was a croquet green, not a bowling green so you can all relax now.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Oct 2014)

e-rider said:


> I have since discovered that it was a croquet green, not a bowling green so you can all relax now.



Good news. I'd been worrying for over a year!


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2014)

Talk to ICE trike and see if they can come up with something. Great guys and superb trikes.


----------



## jack smith (7 Oct 2014)

Id also be interested to know what happened and if he got to build his own!


----------

